# Pheasant Outing



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

We need to have a Pheasant outing I am not sure where to start does any on else have a Idea


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I would go for early December, after all of the grouse, duck and firearm deer seasons have died down a little.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I am interested....where are you talking about? We have a had a few M-S outings about an hour north of Detroit, but I think Rip's place is all over.....

Marc


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

kingfisher2 said:


> I am interested....where are you talking about? We have a had a few M-S outings about an hour north of Detroit, but I think Rip's place is all over.....
> 
> Marc


I dont know we need a place that can handle a few diff groups of guys and there dogs we would also need to know who has dogs and who dont 

I have a few dogs but I will only bring 1 or 2 I am not a big fan of running my young dogs with other guys dogs


Scott


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

We could do Bear Creak again. It is not wild birds, but it has always been a fun time.


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm in!!!! 

Pine Hill in Rockford (near Grand Rapids) has a very nice operation, but its expensive. 

A "cost effective solution" could be as follows, if we can find a large farm that an M-S'er owns or has access to for free, we could buy our own birds and release them ourselves. That generally saves about 50% of the cost.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

GWPguy said:


> We could do Bear Creak again. It is not wild birds, but it has always been a fun time.



whats the name of the user here that goes owns that


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

gregm said:


> I'm in!!!!
> 
> Pine Hill in Rockford (near Grand Rapids) has a very nice operation, but its expensive.
> 
> A "cost effective solution" could be as follows, if we can find a large farm that an M-S'er owns or has access to for free, we could buy our own birds and release them ourselves. That generally saves about 50% of the cost.



Good point we could do are very own put and take '''

we would be in groups of about 5 with 2 or 3 dogs in each group would be about ideal I would say how about you guys


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> whats the name of the user here that goes owns that


bear creak or birdman I think is his user name.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

gregm said:


> I'm in!!!!
> 
> Pine Hill in Rockford (near Grand Rapids) has a very nice operation, but its expensive.
> 
> A "cost effective solution" could be as follows, if we can find a large farm that an M-S'er owns or has access to for free, we could buy our own birds and release them ourselves. That generally saves about 50% of the cost.



That would have to be all roosters is this correct as we can not shoot hens on private land


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I think Bear creek charged us $100 for the hunt. I'll shoot him a PM and ask him what his prices are this year. It worked out well last year. He has a small clubhouse where we could setup for a potluck or whatever.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Rob, goes by birdman on MON
Goes by Bearcreek here, last year he charged us $76.00 for 4 birds per person.
His place is between Adrian & Hudson, just a few mile east of 127.
I agree with waiting till December.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Count me in and my lab also. He loves pheasant hunting almost as much as I do and its a pretty close almost too. There is a farm near Dundee that is part of the HAP program who has let people put and shoot pheasants on his farm and he has plenty of property to handle what we need.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Omega58 and i hit up a place in Coleman (near Clare) that had great cover, good prices, and great flying birds. Randy and his bro know the guy pretty well, maybe he'd drop his prices for some good publicity???? Randy?


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

where ever we end up, count me and my GWP in.

Here is the link to bear creek

http://www.bearcreekhuntclub.com


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Sounds Great! Count me in ... I've got a 8 month old britt that is steady to wing and shot but only backs about half the time. Hope to have that last detail solved by then. If not maybe I can run him alone or afterwards. Anyway sounds like a great time.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Count Me in and I know Whit will want to go also. I have a dog (Griffon). One of the guys on the site knows of a place near Fowlerville. I'll see if I can get the info.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Hello guys GWPguy just sent me an email, I read through your posts, Wally is correct we did a hunt at our place last winter $76.00 for 4 Roosters. That turned out well for all who came I think? At least I didn't here any complaints. We have two farms about 1 mile apart, over 220 acres so we can accommodate a pretty large group. We have a nice clubhouse that you can relax and eat lunch in. Indoor plumbing this year too!! :lol: Everyone brought a dish to pass we had enough food to feed 3 times the people that came out!! If you would like to do it again, I will offer our place to M-S members for the day and at the same price as last year. If we get more people than can hunt comfortable we can split it into morning and afternoon hunts on one or both farms. I just need someone to take the lead and coordinate this hunt. Give me the date you are looking at and number of people. As it gets closer we can get details pinned down and deposits to reserve the date etc. If you have any questions email or PM me.

Thanks,
Rob
Bear Creek


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Count me in! I had a great time with the gang last year...December works fine for me although I will be hunting the muzzleloader season...


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

i'm in!!! don't care when, just let me know so i can put it on paper


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Maybe we could group some of the guys that have pups or less experienced dogs and let each dog hunt solo for a given period (say 30-45 minutes) then bring them out in pairs or three's for the last part of the hunt. I just don't want my enthusiastic but inexperienced pup to ruin anyones hunt by stealing a point or just wanting to play. Put me in the pup group.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm with you BowDad, maybe we can finally get our dogs together.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> I'm sure if the date works out I will be there. With having two race horses(out of three one old one young) for dogs and with some kind of season still open I will bring whats able to hunt! All sound anxious to hunt but for a date you know late grouse and now pheasant season runs till Dec. 31. Why pay to hunt when you can still hunt for free? Maybe Drwink should have a late grouse camp then have a pay hunt.


I would be up for a grouse camp during muzzle loader season. I could hunt birds in the morning and deer in the afternoon. There are no deer around our cabin in the morning. Of course, I hope to have my deer by then and not worry about it.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hey Timber, I have NEVER been on a put and take hunt, and I would be up for hunt, as long as its not in the deer season. Like Muzzle, but if its late bow I can do that. 

Let me know where since I am in the SW lower part of the state.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

drwink said:


> I vote for Bear Creek also, besides Robs a nice guy  & supports M-S
> If someone wants to set up another hunt in another part of the state like Omega or GSP2 said, I would be interested also...


I would agree w/DrWink on both his points above. December 5th AM hunt would work for me.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

What date are we shooting for? A Saturday hunt would be great, I shoot on a Sunday trap league. Is anyone thinking of bringing their young hunters along?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

GSP2
TimberGSP
GVSUKUSH
kingfisher2
GWPguy
gregm
drwink
bucknduck
BowDad
DANN09
Whit
NEMichsportsman
bolodunn
Buddwiser
fishnfeathers
Worm Dunker
michbuckmaster

Looks like the 4th and 5th if bear thinks he can handle a 2 day hunt if Not then we are going to have to split morning and nite hunts but that may suck because I know I dont wanna drive all that way for just 3 hours of hunting when I got wild birds around here that are free


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I am interested in comming but I have a flusher, I can not commit at this stage as I maybe on a wild pheasant hunt somewhere in the Midwest that weekend so not sure just yet.... What Omega is saying is that we could have a couple of these and one more northerly in say clare for those that live west and north of the Bear Creek, I have heard that Bear Creek is an awsome place though with great cover and great birds! Fritz


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> I am interested in comming but I have a flusher, I can not commit at this stage as I maybe on a wild pheasant hunt somewhere in the Midwest that weekend so not sure just yet.... What Omega is saying is that we could have a couple of these and one more northerly in say clare for those that live west and north of the Bear Creek, I have heard that Bear Creek is an awsome place though with great cover and great birds! Fritz



Yes, that's what I am saying. . . heck of a treck to Bear Creek for some in the North or West, I figure the place I know will work out better for some. . . same date or a different date doesn't matter to me. I'll get more info. as needed if people are interested in that one. . . I'll start a different thread in a little bit, so the two don't get confused. 

Would people be interested in going to both? 

If so, I'll come up with a different weekend. . Dec./Jan/Feb/Mar/Apr?? Doesn't matter to me. . .the one place is going to be up for sale in the next month or so maybe just after muzzleloader season or around the new year to be safe.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok so who would like to meet in Clare on another weekend and who would like to meet at Bear 


Scott 

Ps I will try and make it to both But will be at bear for sure


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am going with family to Farmland Pheasants on the Sat. after Thanksgiving, so I do not think I could swing it again by Dec 5, but if a group picks a different or additional date I would like to be penciled in.


I do not have a bird dog, but my friend Neal sometimes substitutes


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Amos said:


> I do not have a bird dog, but my friend Neal sometimes substitutes


LMAO Poor CJ, he gets no respect. Think of all those expensive shells you can save hunting with Neal. And no lead suprises in that breast meat.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

timbergsp said:


> Ok so who would like to meet in Clare on another weekend and who would like to meet at Bear


I'm guessing the Clare one would be at Country Creek Outfitters. I'd do that one for sure because my family has a place up there and I think I might be up there for a family event that weekend anyway.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Count me in for the Dec. 4th or 5th hunt at Bear Creek. I'm not far from there. If possible, I'd like to hunt at the same time as drwink and buddweiser. Thanks


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

You can count me in for the weekend of the 4th at Bear Creek. If we could do it Saturday the 4th that would be great. I am only about an hour and a half away from there. If we set something up would it be ok if I brought my 14 yr. old son too.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

just to let it be known, i have no dog. i saw someone looking to count up the dog owners


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

OK lets see if I can give some direction to this post. First of all the dates of Dec. 4th and 5th are open and fine with us for a M-S outing. The only comment I would make is if you do both days your meet and greet becomes more difficult as you will have to coordinate who is hunting what day or days and who and what type of dogs, food etc. So let me offer a suggestion. What if we went in groups of 6 only 4 hunters and two dogs/handlers. You could concentrate on handling your dog while someone else does the shooting. Then say every 1 1/2 hours or so you take turns rotating from dog handler to shooter. We could still do morning and afternoon hunts if need be and everyone could meet up at the clubhouse for lunch. Just a thought, if you would rather do two days thats fine but I think the coordination becomes more difficult. Whatever you decide I'm going to leave it up to timbergsp to coordinate how many hunters, whether it is one or two days and who is bringing what for food. Look forward to meeting a lot of new faces. Until December happy hunting.


Rob
Bear Creek


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Right Now we need about 16 to 18 guys for the saturday the Dec 4th at bear creek every one else or any one else can do a second hunt on another week end so who wants in on the saturday the 4th at bear creek it will be a 1 day hunt


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

12/4 @ Bear Creek works for me. I'll be bringing my assistant dog handler (10 year old son).  Sounds like a great time.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

December 4 sounds good to Hershey and me


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

I will be looking forward to an alternate date in Clare or somewhere else north.
Bear is just too far for me in the Mason county Area. Hopefully, some other pheasant outing up north will be offered.

My springer and I are ready.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Saturday works for me at Bear Creek
Either morning or afternoon doesn't matter to me.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I will have to be a healthy scratch from the lineup.....I have family commitments for the 4th. Have fun.


----------



## GSP2 (Aug 6, 2003)

I am pretty much in the middle of the two preserves and would be up for hunting either. Based on numbers of guys per location, let me know which way I would need to go so things are balanced out and everyone has an opportunity to work their dogs and get into some birds.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, with muzzleloader the week of 10th-19th and then Christmas and New Year's the following weekends, picking a date for the one around the Clare area should be fun. If we get into January, we could be dealing with bad weather and such. . I guess that could happen in December too. 

I am guessing that some people would want to go to both, so let's try to come up with another weekend other than the one at Bear Creek. As far as where it is going to be, I will decide that next week and have GVSUKUSH help me decide with our hunt this weekend to see what place he thinks would be better suited. Right now I am leaning towards a place right near US10/US66 intersection. . be about $10 per bird for pheasants at the most. The other place would be Country Creek Outfitters near Coleman.

Any thoughts on dates are welcome.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I will read and get a updated list of the hunters for the 4th at bear creek Omega can you head the Clare hunt up thanks a ton 

Scott


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

timbergsp said:


> I will read and get a updated list of the hunters for the 4th at bear creek Omega can you head the Clare hunt up thanks a ton
> 
> Scott



Scott,

I'll go ahead and head up the Clare area one. . I'll wait until next week to see if people would like to do it the same weekend or another weekend. . . doesn't matter to me. I know there will be some that would only make one of them do to travel, and if there are enough dogs and we don't want too many dogs in one spot, maybe the same weekend will benefit everyone. 

Feel free to post thoughts on same weekend or different weekend.

Randy


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Dec. 4th at Bear Creek works for me. As I mentioned I am not far from there so morning or afternoon is fine, doesn't really matter. I'll most likely make a day of it either way. I will not be bringing a dog.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

midwestfisherman said:


> Dec. 4th at Bear Creek works for me. As I mentioned I am not far from there so morning or afternoon is fine, doesn't really matter. I'll most likely make a day of it either way. I will not be bringing a dog.



my Plan at the moment is to beable to hunt both in the morning and after noon

Scott


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Saturday at Bear Creek is fine with me. I do not have a dog able to hunt anymore. Dennis


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

drwink
Buddwiser -- No dogs
midwestfisherman -- No dogs
GSP2
GWPguy
Bowdad 
bolodunn-- No dogs
Timbergsp


There a udate so far if I missed you let me know this is for the bear creek hunt on Dec 4th


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Don't forget my son and I, he will be hunting too, so that's two more for Bear Creek.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Bear Creek Correct me if I am wrong but I think they have to be 12 to hunt but they can forsure walk along so I will not count them as hunters inless they carry a gun. 

But by all means bring them to walk along with us

Scott


drwink
Buddwiser -- No dogs
midwestfisherman -- No dogs
GSP2
GWPguy
Bowdad -- and son
bolodunn -- No dogs
Timbergsp
fishnfeathers -- and son


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

We can still split into two groups


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Timbergsp count me in with at least one dog.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

timber you are correct, to hunt you must be at least 12 years of age and have a valid small game license or preserve license and have hunters orange. But fishnfeathers your son is welcome to walk along with you while your out hunting in the field, that goes for anyone else that would like to bring a youngster.

Bear Creek


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Randy You can count Whit and I in for the Clare area hunt. Sunday would be a better day for Me but I'll go along with Sat. also. Plus My dog Gracie.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

my boy(14y/o) would like to come if there is room. are you taking deposits as of yet?


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Guys, I don't know if you have read the post entitled "Fund Raiser", but I have been informed that Bruce Minard's wife Jenny has been diagnosed with cancer and will be starting treatments. A fund has been setup to help pay for the treatments. Bruce goes by Backwoods here on the M-S board and I'm sure many of you know him. The reason I post this here is to inform you that I will be donating 10% of the proceeds from the M-S hunt on Dec. 4th to this fund. So if you would like to add to this donation you can include it in your payment on the 4th. Also, back to the hunt, if anyone would like extra birds over and above your first 4, you can add them for just $15 each. So if you want to hunt morning and afternoon and have birds placed for you both hunts the additional birds would be just $15 each. Anyone who takes advantage of that I will include this in the donation. I certainly can't and won't make anyone add to the fund raising effort but I'm sure any donation you make will be greatly appreciated.

Rob,
Bear Creek


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Bear Creek will he be able to decide the day of the hunt about extra birds? With me it will depend a lot on weather if we get a lot of snow I don't think my knee could stand a second hunt. Before I forget I'll get back with you by Whensday about grouse hunting next weekend.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Don't forget those attending the BearCreek hunt we will be taking donation for BackWoods wife cancer fund.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I went back over the attendance list and not sure how many people and how many dogs. Since I'll be the oldest with the worst knees I'de like to volunteer for the field behind the club house. My dogs are not fighters or bites and will back most any breed (once they figure out short tails are pointing and not peeing) doesn't make any difference what dogs I hunt with (except fighters). Since my Iowa hunting trip is back on again I won't know which dog I will bring till I'm back from the land of barb wire fences. Rob I get there early with the Mule to help plant birds. See you all there.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Wormdunker, My son and I would be glad to hit the field with you. I have a 9 month Brittany. He just started to hold his point for me, he ranges nice and close so we don't have to chase after him constantly. I would like to get all the training tips I can soak in. So if you don't mind hunting with a pup, we'll be there.  Oh yea my dog doesn't have a mean bone in his body!


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

fishnfeathers said:


> Hey Wormdunker, My son and I would be glad to hit the field with you. I have a 9 month Brittany. He just started to hold his point for me, he ranges nice and close so we don't have to chase after him constantly. I would like to get all the training tips I can soak in. So if you don't mind hunting with a pup, we'll be there.  Oh yea my dog doesn't have a mean bone in his body!


Remember we are going to hunt the pups together I dont care what dog I hunt with But it has to be broke I have a few young dogs that cant have other dogs taken birds out and teaching him bad habits 

But I need to know whats going on so that I can get a older dog around if I have to Crosswind said I can use 1 of his dogs if I have to I might even bring Crosswinds Rocket Down if I can talk him into it


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

timbergsp what due you mean by broke? Is it steady to flush or steady to wing and shot? I bet 90% of the dogs there will be meat dogs. Two of my three are only steady to flush and one of them can be questionable if it see the bird moving. Like I said as long as there not fighters I can hunt mine with anything even a flusher. I did that at one of the hunts we had there. I ran with a springer but his would hup if my dog found bird first and mine would whoa if his found the bird first but thats my old dog and if there's snow he's staying on the coach his pads cut to easy. Remember this is supose to be a fun thing not how's got the best dog or is the best shot. If Rocket is that older all liver shorthair I have ran against it at Coldwater and split the field with my old dog.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

My dogs are all only steady to the flush 

What I dont want is anouther dog running in and taking a bird out from the front of my dog on point I dont care if it holds its own birds or not.

I am sure you ran with Rocket he can take any kind of abuse from any dog I would run him with flushers or whatever 

I just dont want no bad habits forming not trying to be a A HOLE 

ITs really no biggie

Scott


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I tell you what, you guys are much more experienced then I am with dogs. We'll hunt with whoever you guys think is best for us, the last thing I want to do is have my dog causing havoc in the field for anyone. BowDad's pup is a littermate of my dog's so at some point I would like to get the two of them together in the field. I'm looking forward to just being in the field and getting my dog on some birds and maybe bringing some home for dinner!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

I won't be able to make the hunt. I just learned of a family function on the 4th and I shouldn't miss it. Hope you all have a great time and bag a bunch of roosters.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey,

Ok guys BearCreek has only got 1 depost. We need evey one to get the deposts in or the spot will have to be filled or Canceled.

Bearcreek has to have these birds that moring and will need to know who and how many birds


thanks Scott


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

is anyone looking to hook up for breakfast?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I know Budwiser was wanting breakfast, just means ya gotta get up earlier.
I don't know where everyone is coming from.
I know the closest town is Adrian but from where I come from I think I found going through Jackson & down 127 to be faster for me & know ther is a Bob Evans there.
I'm all for whatever works for anybody.
What time we going to start hunting ?
Getting close now !!!


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

DRWink, actually the closest town is Hudson which is right off of 127 South. Hudson is about 5 miles West of our place. There are two small Restaurants that serve breakfast in Hudson along with a McDonalds. If you want directions or names PM me.

Rob 
Bear Creek


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm up for a Micky Dee's but if hunt starts 8ish we would have to meet early because I'm want to be there early to help Rob plant birds.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I'd be up for meeting for breakfast too.

Anywhere is fine with me.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I talked to BearCreek and every one most have there deposts in by DEC 1st or you will be counted as not showing up and there will be NO birds there for you so lets get the money sent out

Scott


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm ok with anywhere for breakfast, around 7:00?


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey you guys is the count for the hunt at 16 people? I just want to be sure that I bring enough food. I can bring the paper plates, bowls and the plastic silverware. Is anyone bringing pop and cups? Only a week to go!!!!


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

if no one else is bringing pop and cups, I'll bring it.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi Guys, just getting back from the club, been hunting the last two day. Weather Report: NO SNOW, after yesterdays rain, the snow is gone. So hopefully the weather will cooperate for next Sat, and at least not be raining!! Someone asked about start time, normally we say be there by 8:00 am, hunting by 8:30. But since we have reserved the place for you guys for the whole day, why don't you plan on being there by 8:30 and we can get everyone signed in and hunting by 9:00. That will give some of you coming from a longer distance a little more time and for those who are meeting for breakfast time for another cup of coffee. :lol: :lol: 

Bear Creek


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Bear Creek said:


> Hi Guys, just getting back from the club, been hunting the last two day. Weather Report: NO SNOW, after yesterdays rain, the snow is gone. So hopefully the weather will cooperate for next Sat, and at least not be raining!! Someone asked about start time, normally we say be there by 8:00 am, hunting by 8:30. But since we have reserved the place for you guys for the whole day, why don't you plan on being there by 8:30 and we can get everyone signed in and hunting by 9:00. That will give some of you coming from a longer distance a little more time and for those who are meeting for breakfast time for another cup of coffee. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bear Creek


Hey bear 

Has any got there deposit in yet


Scott


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

My deposit is in a stack of outgoing mail on the microwave. It will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Put ours in the mail on Friday.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Did Someone Say Breakfast? 

McDonalds will probably be the fastest. Where is that located? What Time?


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

GWPguy said:


> Did Someone Say Breakfast?
> 
> McDonalds will probably be the fastest. Where is that located? What Time?


McDonalds will work fo rme to where and when 

Scott


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I have contacted bearcreek personally I will be there Saturday just keep me posted on breakfast and hunting start times. I am looking forward to seeing and meeting you all there. 

Jeff


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey Bear Creek, Looks like a few of us want to hit MickeyD's before showing up at your place. Can you post some directions? According to my trip planner, its a 2 1/2 - 3 hour drive from my place. I figure to be in Hudson around between 7:30 - 8:00 which should be enough time.
Dennis


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

It appears that my wife and I may be expecting our little one much earlier than we expected and therefore I will not be able to make the hunt on Saturday. The doctor has moved her appt to tomorrow instead of Friday because they want to see her one more time before she delivers. 
She asked me (without much twisting of my arm) to stay close over the next several days. In return she is going to buy me a pheasant hunt later this month. I was really looking forward to hunting and meeting with everyone. I figured I was pushing it after I recently took 10 days off for deer camp. 

Now for the exciting part. Little Hunter or little Mackenzie (we didnt find out the sex) is almost here and I can't wait. My wife and I are so excited and even our 2 year old daughter is telling us how much she wants to help out with the baby. Be ready for pics!  

The original due date was the 10th but the doc was clear that she will not be going to full term and has insisted that she get as much rest as possible.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Hunters,

Well you can count Molly and I out. I'm leaving for London, (no Ontario, the other London) Tuesday night and won't be back until the end of the week. It has been my experience that I need at least 2 days to recover from the time change. I would be a basket case on Saturday morning.

Maybe next time.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I have complety lost track of who is coming and who is not


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I think this is the current List for the BEAR Creak Outing
Saturday 8:30 am?

Timbergsp
drwink
Buddwiser -- No dogs
midwestfisherman -- No dogs
GSP2
GWPguy
bolodunn -- No dogs
fishnfeathers and Son
Worm Dunker
Bolodunn's Son -- No dogs
dogn4birdz
Wondermutt


FOOD LIST

TimberGSP -- Chili and Bowls
DRWink -- Chicken Wings and Dips
Midwestfisherman -- Brats and Buns
Buddwiser -- Potato Salad
FishnFeathers -- Cookies, Cupcakes, Brownies
Bolodunn -- Hamburgers and Buns
GWPguy - Pop, cups, chips

Not sure what deposits are in.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I will be bringing my dog.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

My deposit went in the mail friday.
I'll see ya at Mickey D's about 7:30 ? in Hudson
Da Dat Da Da Daaaa.... I'm lovin it


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Acording to street atlas, There is a mcdonalds on 127 (S Meridian Rd) just south of Hudson Road in the big town of Hudson. I will Be there at 7:30 ish. Green Jeep. A german wirehair will be driving. I'll be sleeping in the back seat.

Looks like bear creak is 10 minutes from there.


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

You are correct GWPguy, there is a McDonalds at the corner of St Rte. 34 and US 127 (Meridan Rd.) which is about 7 miles from our place. Hudson is just south and west of the club. Coming from the east I would recommend you take I94 west to US127 south right into the town of Hudson you will see the McDonalds on the left just past the intesection of 127 and M34. To get back to the clubhouse go north of 127 back to Beecher Rd. turn left head east about 5 miles to the clubhouse on the left north side of the road. There is a large yellow farm house on top of the hill right before the entrance to the clubhouse. See you Sat.

Bear Creek


----------



## Bear Creek (Feb 9, 2003)

Bear Creek said:


> You are correct GWPguy, there is a McDonalds at the corner of St Rte. 34 and US 127 (Meridan Rd.) which is about 7 miles from our place. Hudson is just south and west of the club. Coming from the east I would recommend you take I94 west to US127 south right into the town of Hudson you will see the McDonalds on the left just past the intesection of 127 and M34. To get back to the clubhouse go north of 127 back to Beecher Rd. turn left head east about 5 miles to the clubhouse on the left north side of the road. There is a large yellow farm house on top of the hill right before the entrance to the clubhouse. See you Sat.
> 
> Bear Creek


Sorry just saw this, you turn Right to go east on Beecher Rd, about two miles north of McDonalds.

Rob


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

ok what time at McyDs and who is buying extra or staying in the after noon

Scott


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

i am probably going to buy 2 more for the afternoon hunt as long as Hershey and I are up for it. All depends on how I feel, the weather and who else sticks it out.


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I will pretty sure my son and I will buy a few more birds for the afternoon. Only a few more days till we go!! We can't wait!!


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I will try to make McDonalds it is on my way. I am coming from Indiana though and am 1 hour behind you guys to start out with. I will be driving a white Chevy pick up with a yellow and black triangle on the door that read Smith Ready Mix if ya see me honk lol. 7:30 a.m. your time right? I will probably not stay and hunt in the afternoon as long as I am going to be that close I feel the desire to stop at Cabela's may have to be satisfied. 

Jeff aka Filson


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

just got back from the ohio deer hunt! the boy & i will be there. macdonalds at 7:30!? see ya'll sat!


----------

